# Existing customer deals



## rbishop (Feb 7, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what if any deals E* is offering for existing customers to upgrade a standard reciever to a 622?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Check under dish n up offers on the website . Plus you must be registerd with an account on line to see this . IF you aren't call DIsh and ask them . Until 8/14/07 I can get a 622 sent to me for 149.00 upfront with a $100.00 rebate. Your offers may vary depending on length of time you have been with them, your credit history and how you pay your bill etc.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

A few months back when I got a 50" plasma, I had 2 standard receivers that were about 7-8 years old. Called dish up, told them I was a customer for about 10-11 years and asked for a new HD DVR receiver for free and threatened to switch to D* if they couldn't grant me this. They forwarded me to some "special" customer rep and gave me 6 months of HD free, a 311, and scheduled an appointment for techs to come out to move my existing dish and give me a new one for 61.5 (also free of charge), plus run another line for the 311.

The whole situation worked out great, rep was helpful and seemed that he really cared about keeping a loyal customer.

Bottom line is, if you are a long time customer, call and take your chances. You may be surprised.


----------



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

I called Dish to upgrade to the 622 tonight. I tried to figure out which numbers to press and ended up with tech support, order HD equipment. From there I was transferred to "Executive Resolution(?)" because there was some sort of notation on our acct. The CSR agreed to allow two 622's on the acct for no charge to replace the three receivers we currently have (942, 811, 510). She said it was a special offer because of our package and the fact that we had the original Voom pack which would no longer be available after Aug 15. I did have to enter an 18 month commitment, but don't mind that in consideration of the lease of their equipment. 

I was very happy with Customer Service. The CSR was personable and gave me her name and direct number. If Dish has terrible customer service, I haven't seen it.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Freckles said:


> I called Dish to upgrade to the 622 tonight. I tried to figure out which numbers to press and ended up with tech support, order HD equipment. From there I was transferred to "Executive Resolution(?)" because there was some sort of notation on our acct. The CSR agreed to allow two 622's on the acct for no charge to replace the three receivers we currently have (942, 811, 510). She said it was a special offer because of our package and the fact that we had the original Voom pack which would no longer be available after Aug 15. I did have to enter an 18 month commitment, but don't mind that in consideration of the lease of their equipment.
> 
> I was very happy with Customer Service. The CSR was personable and gave me her name and direct number. If Dish has terrible customer service, I haven't seen it.


I also had to re-up my commitment


----------



## LJR (Nov 2, 2005)

Freckles said:


> I called Dish to upgrade to the 622 tonight. I tried to figure out which numbers to press and ended up with tech support, order HD equipment. From there I was transferred to "Executive Resolution(?)" because there was some sort of notation on our acct. The CSR agreed to allow two 622's on the acct for no charge to replace the three receivers we currently have (942, 811, 510). She said it was a special offer because of our package and the fact that we had the original Voom pack which would no longer be available after Aug 15. I did have to enter an 18 month commitment, but don't mind that in consideration of the lease of their equipment.
> 
> I was very happy with Customer Service. The CSR was personable and gave me her name and direct number. If Dish has terrible customer service, I haven't seen it.


What's her name & number? I need that deal.

I just called to try and upgrade my 211 to a 622 and it wasn't allowed, unless I purchased one for over $500.


----------



## Freckles (Jun 13, 2005)

LJR said:


> What's her name & number? I need that deal.
> 
> I just called to try and upgrade my 211 to a 622 and it wasn't allowed, unless I purchased one for over $500.


I think the reason we were allowed the upgrade is because none of our receivers were MPEG4 enabled and we have never upgraded our receivers before. Both HD receivers had to be replaced to continue our programming and the 510 has been replaced a few times and was still having problems.

So we gave up three receivers that all had to be replaced anyway. We pay our Dish bill in advance and always have a credit on the acct.

I'm sorry, I don't have the CSR's number anymore (the receivers are already installed), but you could try asking for the Executive Resolution department.


----------



## skibama (Jun 13, 2007)

anyone know how much of a pain it will be if I just want to add another box? I have a 211 and 622, but am adding another TV. Can I buy or lease a 722? Will they charge me to hook it up?


----------

